# magnetic collars for our arthritic old gold



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Per request by Doug, Tia's mom, I am posting my experiences with a magnetic collar that I bought for Toby.

First off, I would not have known about magnetic collars if it had not been for Julie, Thank you again Julie 

Some of you know that my Golden Toby, almost 10 years old now, suffers from arthritis in just about every limb. A little over a year ago, he already had an FHO done on his left hip, total hip repair was not possible anymore.
He has been on NSAIDS since he was diagnosed with HD in hips, more so in the left hip, since he was not even 6 years old. He is also on Cosequin DS plus MSM, salmon oil, Adequan injections. After FHO, he recovered nicely, was able to cut down on pain meds. Last summer however, Toby started limping badly on his right front leg. After numerous exams and x-rays, the diagnosis was degenerative joint disease with mild to moderate arthritis in some toes, both elbows, stifles, right hip. 

He is now permanently on Rimadyl and when it gets bad on Tramadol to supplement. 

I was checking into cold laser therapy and acupuncture. Before I found clinics that will offer it in our areas, I read a post from "Doug" about magnetic collars and how it seemed to help Tia a lot. 

I was a real skeptic and thought, well, I will buy one, try one, don't buy the most expensive one, therefore, not much of a loss. Boy, was I wrong. After day 2, I saw a marked improvement in Toby. He was limping less. I thought, hm, okay, cautiously optimistic. Well, Toby kept improving and improving to a point where he is not limping at all from his arthritis. He has gained his muscle mass back, he is happy, he is playful again, he runs with the other two dogs we have. He is pretty much at about the same level he was after fully recovering from his surgeries (he also had TPLO on his right knee 8 weeks prior to FHO on left hip). Yes, he is not as fast in getting up after laying down for a while, but boy, a lot faster than he was in the summer.

Even my vet today, was very surprised and no longer gave me the skeptic, "I humor you" smile. He told me that he had observed Toby while walking and was amazed at how much better he was and no sign of limping,how much his muscle mass has increased and how utterly happy and alert Toby was today. No longer the droopy eyed, in pain pup, that just layed around when we were talking. Needless to say, my vet was very happy with Toby today. (Let's hope his bloodwork and urinalysis pending will be good). 

Anyway, for now, cold laser therapy or acupuncture are on hold since Toby is doing so well. I was able to cut his Rimadyl to just once a day, he is already being underdosed as it is. When he seems a bit slower, I just give him a Tramadol at night at bedtime. But, hey, this is such a big improvement from Rimadyl twice daily, limping, shaking in his muscles. I am hoping to get him off the Rimadyl also in time, right now I have to admit, I am too scared to not give him the Rimadyl in the AM. He has come such a long way, I don't want him to be in pain again. Also, he is on Denamarin, a supplement to strengthen the liver, because of getting Rimadyl which can be harmful to the liver. 
I could not be happier with Toby's progress and Toby has that golden smile that warms my heart and he is back to his funny self. What more could I ask for?

I posted this, for anybody who has a senior furbaby suffering from arthritis and would like to try something else other than medication.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We are doing the happy dance for Toby!  Thank you for sharing your experience with others.

I got an arthritic bracelet for my Mum and wanted to buy a magnetic underlay for myself for my general health since the list of wide health benefits is long. I never thought that it could have helped my girl too. The more I mentioned it to my friends the more they confessed that they have been using it for ages. I heard that they really felt the difference when they took it off for while.

For anyone wishing to put a bit more sparkle back into your pups to improve their general health, give it a go. I just wish that I had known about magnetic therapy for dogs when Tia first became a senior.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Julie
I also got a collar for Thunder. Thunder does not have arthritis issues as of yet, so I cannot really tell a difference with him, except maybe, he is a bit more playful. Thunder is two years older than Toby and he is a lab mix.

I am also contemplating getting a magnetic bracelet and possibly mattress pad for myself, since I suffer from arthritic shoulder joints.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Where can you get the one for dogs?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We searched online in Oz for ours so you can do the same for the US or you can buy one on Ebay.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I am sooooo skeptical of these magnetic things, but I am more glad to hear Toby is doing well than I am skeptical about the magnets.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Believe me, I USED to be a skeptic till I tried it.

Here is a link from the company I bought the collar from, they also make pet beds and also magnetic products for people:
Magnetic Pet Collar made in USA


----------

